# They're Back!!!



## sfprankster (Sep 10, 2015)

Now I can find my voodoo love potions again!!!


----------



## smokin phil (Sep 10, 2015)

Yeah, it'd be great if somebody on right now would delete all those posts..... 

It would be great if somebody on right now COULD delete all those posts....... 

Hmmmm.... Let me think.... Who would want to do that?????? Hmmmm...... 

(cough cough)


----------



## daveomak (Sep 10, 2015)

sfprankster said:


> Now I can find my voodoo love potions again!!!  :pot:




By acknowledging them, you are encouraging them...


----------

